# R-22(Freon 22) vs Suva HP62 (R-404A) vs Puron 410A



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

R-22 sees common use in smaller HVAC system and retail store refrigeration systems while giant whole building systems often used R-11 or R-113, but being replaced by HCFC-123a

The retail systems are now switching to Suva HP62 R-404A while residential systems are switching to R-410A. 

How do R-22, R-410A and R-404A compare?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Electric_Light said:


> R-22 sees common use in smaller HVAC system and retail store refrigeration systems while giant whole building systems often used R-11 or R-113, but being replaced by HCFC-123a
> 
> The retail systems are now switching to Suva HP62 R-404A while residential systems are switching to R-410A.
> 
> How do R-22, R-410A and R-404A compare?



Pop Quiz?


Are you trying to be the most annoying guy of the month?


----------



## NickTech (Feb 13, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> Pop Quiz?
> 
> 
> Are you trying to be the most annoying guy of the month?


:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> Pop Quiz?
> 
> 
> Are you trying to be the most annoying guy of the month?


Come on RBS, no one can take that from you...:laughing:


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Are you sure you don't mean R407C for commercial cooling.


----------

